# Re: Plans for Pine, Upper Manistee worry townships - from news



## drazle (Oct 8, 2002)

> Hamilton Reef
> Moderator
> 
> Plans for Pine, Upper Manistee worry townships
> ...





> [email protected]
> Charter Member
> 
> 
> I think they should be covered by the Natural Rivers Act. We have it here on the PM. The NRA doesn't care how rich you are or what local political favors you have coming. You have to stick to the strict rules. We must not allow anymore development of these rivers. Local control means certain people will be able to build and do things they shouldn't just because they pay the right people or know the right people.


Right on Bob.

This argument is one reason I support Michigan Land Use Institute as one of their main goals is to slow/stop river side development. www.mlui.org


----------

